# Visa



## Gordito (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to live half the year in Mexico and half the year in the US, what visa do I need to apply for? I will basically spend 2 weeks in Mexico, then a few weeks in the US, then return to Mexico for a few weeks throughout the entire year. Since there will be times when i spend more than 180 days in Mexico I was told I need a special visa. 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

It sounds like you should get an FM3. It allows for multiple entries and enables you to stay for more than 180 days but doesn't limit the time you can spend outside Mexico. You can apply for it initially either in Mexico or at a consulate in the US, but either way you'll need to renew it annually at the INM office nearest to your location in Mexico.


----------



## coalcracker (Jan 14, 2010)

Gordito said:


> I want to live half the year in Mexico and half the year in the US, what visa do I need to apply for? I will basically spend 2 weeks in Mexico, then a few weeks in the US, then return to Mexico for a few weeks throughout the entire year. Since there will be times when i spend more than 180 days in Mexico I was told I need a special visa.
> Thanks in advance for the help.


I believe that you will need a FM3 visa as you will be staying more than 180 days at any given time. A Visitor Visa is a "one time" visa good for a maximum of 180 days, you can not use it like a passport. Whether you stay one day or the maximum of 180 days, a Visitor Visa is a "one time" use document. You can not return to the US and then enter Mexico on the same visa, you would need to obtain a Visitor Visa for each travel to Mexico. An FM3 Visa is good indefinitely, but you must renew it annually and you must have a residence in Mexico and meet certain financial requirements.

As I am a new member, I am not permitted to post a URL address to another web site. But you can do a Google search for "Mexican Visas and Immigration".


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If your Mexico stays are in pieces and no single visit is longer than 180 days .... just use a tourist visa


----------



## coalcracker (Jan 14, 2010)

sparks said:


> If your Mexico stays are in pieces and no single visit is longer than 180 days .... just use a tourist visa


The OP states that there will be times when her stay in Mexico will exceed 180 days. Since she will be visiting Mexico on a frequent basis, she should really apply for an FM3 visa which will negate the necessity of constantly getting a Visitor Visa and limiting her stay in Mexico to a maximum of 180 days.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree that the FM3 is the proper choice. The FMT tourist permit is limited to 180 days per year and they are getting strict about enforcement of border regulations. That said, there is rumor of the possibility of a multiple entry FMT in the future, but I would imagine the FMT would still be limited to 180 days per year; probably any 12 month period.
The FM3 also permits the foreigner to leave Mexico without removing his automobile, an important feature, in addition to no limits on the number of entries or exits.


----------

